# Hi bodybuilding and fitness world



## Damar (May 10, 2014)

Hey people. Thought I'd join up to some forums to check what goes on here. My name is Damar Martin. You might know me as Destroyer form Sky1's Gladiators or from The Active Channel Sky 281. I'm over 25years deep in the bodybuilding world so hit me up if you have any questions on training, diet etc.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 10, 2014)

Destroyer!!!! Welcome!


----------



## sneedham (May 10, 2014)

Welcome Bro....


----------



## Riles (May 10, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (May 11, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 11, 2014)

Glad to have you


----------



## Damar (May 11, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2014)

Damar said:


> Thanks guys



Start your own Q & A thread!


----------



## evolutionpep (May 19, 2014)

welcome


----------

